# Puppies - 4 Weeks Old



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

They are sooo adorable!! Did you get to pick your puppy?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, adorable pups.


----------



## Gldn_Walter (May 13, 2016)

We are pick 3 out of 4 boys, but it sounds like number 2 may be dropping out. We go in to pick in a little over a week, then take home Memorial Day Weekend.

They are from River Goldens in northern Colorado. The parents are awesome dogs and we can't wait to bring our boy home.


----------



## AltiD (Mar 8, 2016)

Gldn_Walter is my DH! We're obviously both super excited about getting Walter. ?


----------

